# Wintering Your Outback



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello I am just ready to shut down my rv for the winter. Can someone go through the steps I need to do . I think I have them covered but want to make sure as this is my first time doing it. I have a 25rss 2003. 
Thanks


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Do a search on this site for winterizing, but as an over view what you need to do is to get rid of all of the liquid that would freeze and replace it with antifreeze. What I started with was this;

1. Clean and flush all of the tanks. I filled the black tank twice and flushed it well. 
2. remove the plugs from the fresh water tank and the low points in the water lines, open all of the faucets and allow to drain.
3. remove the plug from the hot water heater and allow to drain, open the bypass line to the hot water heater.
4. run the water pump enough to make sure that the water is all out of the pump. replace the plugs on the low points of the water line.
5. if you have a valve hooked up to pump the pink stuff, put the hose in a gallon of antifreeze. If you haven't added a valve, remove the inlet line and attach a 1/2 " line to the inlet. Have someone help you. Have them turn on the water pump and open a faucet until pink stuff flows out. I did all of the cold water first and then the hot. 
6. turn off water pump and open a faucet, remove screen from city water connection and push valve stem to allow water to drain from line. (I broke the connection doing this so be careful)
7. remove drain plugs from low point on the water lines and put all the plugs in a safe place. I put mine inside the door to the Hot water heater. I also left all the faucets openned. 
8. add enough pink stuff to the drains to assure that they are all full.
9. I put some nylon screen all of the outside doors, the ones to the water heater and the back of the fridge to keep out bugs and mice.
10. Go through out the camper and remove all liquid including canned foods also remove all paper products that mice could use as bedding.I also disconnected the battery to keep it from running down. I will hook up the battery from time to time and plug the camper in to charge the battery.

That's most of it. I cleanned everything and made a list of things to do when I openned the camper back up in the spring.

That's most of it, took a total of about an hour including cleaning.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Help!!

I've been struggling with this anti-freeze thing for some time now. Went to the dealer for a hand pump to add the antifreez. Sounded simple to me. The sales person talked me into buying a T valve to install between the feshwater tank and the pump so the pump will fill the lines with anti-freeze by pulling from the gallon jug. Didn't tell me how difficult it was to get to the pump or the fact that I would have to go to a Home Depot to buy the tool to cut the line. Anyway, I did cut the line and the diameter of the tubing wouldn't fit in the T valve. So, another trip to the dealer with the cut line and the valve. After being assured I was doing it correctly, and much effort on the service guys part finally the tube went in - at least part way. Getting the other end in while reaching inside the access door (21 RS) was a real challenge, but I think it's tight. I added pumbers sealant tape to the outside of the joints to be sure. Inserted the clear siphon tube into the T valve and cranked up the pump. Not a thing happened. Tried to ensure the siphon fixture was in tight - still nothing.









So, what in the world is wrong with simply adding anti-freeze to the fresh water tank and pumping directly from there? It would be well worth buying an extra gallon of anti-freeze to ensure the pump can pull a sufficient quantity to fill the lines.









The dealer is willing to winterize the unit in mid-December. But, it seems so simple a procedure I don't really want to have them do it.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STRABO said:


> Help!!
> 
> I've been struggling with this anti-freeze thing for some time now. Went to the dealer for a hand pump to add the antifreez. Sounded simple to me. The sales person talked me into buying a T valve to install between the feshwater tank and the pump so the pump will fill the lines with anti-freeze by pulling from the gallon jug. Didn't tell me how difficult it was to get to the pump or the fact that I would have to go to a Home Depot to buy the tool to cut the line. Anyway, I did cut the line and the diameter of the tubing wouldn't fit in the T valve. So, another trip to the dealer with the cut line and the valve. After being assured I was doing it correctly, and much effort on the service guys part finally the tube went in - at least part way. Getting the other end in while reaching inside the access door (21 RS) was a real challenge, but I think it's tight. I added pumbers sealant tape to the outside of the joints to be sure. Inserted the clear siphon tube into the T valve and cranked up the pump. Not a thing happened. Tried to ensure the siphon fixture was in tight - still nothing.
> 
> ...


Not sure which kit you have, but it seems like your dealer is making this very difficult for you.

Mine took about 5 minutes to install. No cutting of existing tubes required.

I disconnected the hose from the pump, installed the bypass value and then used the inclused hose to reattach to the pump.

Now, when I want to winterize, I simply insert a hose into the 1 gallon of anti freeze and the flip the value. Now the pump is drawing from the 1 gallon of antifreeze vs. the tank.

The reason for doing this is two fold. 1) You only need 1 or 2 gallons for the entire job. 2) Keeps water tank free of antifreeze. It would be a major hassle to get all of the antifreeze out of the fresh water tank.

Here is a link to the kit I purchased.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...Kit/skunum=6279


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The reason for doing this is two fold. 1) You only need 1 or 2 gallons for the entire job. 2) Keeps water tank free of antifreeze. It would be a major hassle to get all of the antifreeze out of the fresh water tank.


It only takes 2-3 gallons using the freshwater tank. I let some drip out my freshwater drain too to make sure I've displaced all the water.

There's no "major hassle" with getting the antifreeze out of the tank. Why would you think so?









I sanitize my system every Spring anyway. You _are_ sanitizing your system, aren't you?









Oh yeah, on the #6 in the list above... don't do this when the system is under full pump pressure or you'll pop the seal. This year I remembered there being some warning about that but I couldn't remember what it was exactly until...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It takes me about 2-3 gallons of the pink stuff.

I installed a winterizing valve thatt came as apart of a kit. No cutting required. Just loosen a connection to the pump, install the valve and tighten again. The only change I did to the kit was get a longer hose. This way the jug of pink says outside the trailer. I attach the hose to the valve and the other end goes in the jug. The trailer pump does the rest.

The whole process takes does not take very long.

Do not forget about your ot water heater. Bypass and pulled the drain plug.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> The reason for doing this is two fold. 1) You only need 1 or 2 gallons for the entire job. 2) Keeps water tank free of antifreeze. It would be a major hassle to get all of the antifreeze out of the fresh water tank.


It only takes 2-3 gallons using the freshwater tank. I let some drip out my freshwater drain too to make sure I've displaced all the water.

There's no "major hassle" with getting the antifreeze out of the tank. Why would you think so?









I sanitize my system every Spring anyway. You _are_ sanitizing your system, aren't you?









Oh yeah, on the #6 in the list above... don't do this when the system is under full pump pressure or you'll pop the seal. This year I remembered there being some warning about that but I couldn't remember what it was exactly until...








[/quote]

Sounds like you have found a solution that works for you. I prefer to avoid putting the antifreeze in my fresh water tank.

Yes, of course I sanitize the tank every spring. I simply think using the bypass value makes winterizing the Outback easier/faster/cheaper....IMHO.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I only use the pink stuff for my drains, black tank, and grey tank. I blow all of my lines out ( I do have a 80 gallon compressor so it makes it easy) In the spring I make up a bleach water solution and rinse the fresh water tank and lines.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A simple $3.50 flex hose for a kitchen faucet or toilet has the same threads that are on the pump, I got a 36" hose. Just unscrew the inlet from the fresh water tank on the pump and put on the flex hose, turn on the pump and away you go. Takes just under 2 gal for our 26rs.

Antifreeze in the fresh water tank is a no no to me. If it works for others that's fine but you'll never get out all the water in the tank and your going to dilute the antifreeze possibly defeating the entire process. Plus trying to get rid of the taste in the spring = more hassle.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just removed the water heater drain valve. Removed the low point drains. opened all the valves to let it drain. flipped the bypass. got a funnell and poured in 3 gal of pinlk stuff and turned on the pump. flushed all the valves and toilet and shower till the pink came. Did the outside sink. Filled the traps and poured a half gallon in the black and grey tank.

Checked the roof seals, filled the cracks. Waxed it and covered it. DONE

It may take a while to flush the fresh tank in the spring but i only work 8 days a month so i have plenty of time........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> It may take a while to flush the fresh tank in the spring but i only work 8 days a month so i have plenty of time........


Got any jobs openings?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I only use the pink stuff for my drains, black tank, and grey tank. I blow all of my lines out ( I do have a 80 gallon compressor so it makes it easy) In the spring I make up a bleach water solution and rinse the fresh water tank and lines.


X2

Seems to work great, and it is fast enough if you do decide to take a winter trip or two, the trailer is easy to dewinterize, and then re-winterize. But then, I live in a fairly mild climate compared to many here on the forum.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I only use the pink stuff for my drains, black tank, and grey tank. I blow all of my lines out ( I do have a 80 gallon compressor so it makes it easy) In the spring I make up a bleach water solution and rinse the fresh water tank and lines.


Ditto...Easiest job of winterizing I have ever done.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I only use the pink stuff for my drains, black tank, and grey tank. I blow all of my lines out ( I do have a 80 gallon compressor so it makes it easy) In the spring I make up a bleach water solution and rinse the fresh water tank and lines.


X2

Seems to work great, and it is fast enough if you do decide to take a winter trip or two, the trailer is easy to dewinterize, and then re-winterize. But then, I live in a fairly mild climate compared to many here on the forum.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We usually hit between 0 and -10 in January and 4' of snow and never had a problem. I feel more comfortable blowing the lines out than filling them full of chemicals. You just need to take your time and make sure you blow all of the water vapor out.
Scott


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Not a full fledged OBer yet but should be in a week if things go well.

Just a word about winterizing. I have done it for many years as a camper and FULLTIMER for 3 yrs. The one thing I learned that is not posted here is........................YOU CAN DRAIN THE PINK STUFF AFTER YOU HAVE RUN IT THROUGH THE SYSTEM. No need to leave it for the winter. I figure, if there are any air pockets with pure water behind the stuff coming out of the sink,..........then when you drain again, you end up unloading any possible unmixed areas. Nothing left in the lines to EXPAND, no matter how cold it gets.Not a BIGGIE, but saves a step in the spring.

Kurt

PS....you recover the pink stuff to reuse next time if you want.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a good tip, Kurt!








I had never thought of that, but the logic seems sound. Still, for me, I'd rather not put the pink stuff in there in the first place!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

valleyfolk said:


> PS....you recover the pink stuff to reuse next time if you want.


Such a simple idea.









And all these years I've been just draining mine away.


----------

